# alubia, judía, frijol, poroto, haba, habichuela, fréjol, frísol



## Jaén

Hola de nuevo!

Después de preguntar a todos ustesdes sobre el uso de la palabra '*chofer*' o '*chófer*' en otros países (ver aquí), surgió otra palabra que también se escribe con acento y sin acento, según el DRAE, que es '*frijol*' o '*fríjol*'.Lo curioso, es que si buscamos 'fríjol' en el dicionario, te manda a ver '*fréjol*'  La pregunta es: ¿dónde se usa cada una de ellas?

Tú qué comes, *frijol*, *fríjol*, *fréjol*, o hasta *'frijon'*, como *Pickypuck* gentilmente escribió en aquel otro hilo?

Saludos!


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina se conocen las palabras frijol y frijoles, y se comen porotos. La mayoría de la gente asocia la palabra frijol a una variedad de color negro exceptuando un reborde blanco sobresaliente, y que antiguamente se usaba como planta trepadora anual para dar sombra en los estacionamientos al aire libre, durante el verano. Y si no, te dirán que "frijoles comen los mexicanos".


----------



## loladamore

Tengo entendido que son *fríjoles* (con acento) en Colombia. Yo me hago bolas con las leguminosas y me han regañado en México por decir 'frijoles' a las habas o a las alubias. Pero si les digo *fabaceas* no me entienden...


----------



## rowe_delin

Soy de México y la palabra fríjol si lleva acento, y frijoles se usa para referirse a comida exclusivamente.  Esto es lo que encontré en un diccionario mexicano.
Espero te sirva de algo.
 (Del latín _phaseolus, _diminutivo de _phaselus, _del griego _pháse-los _'fríjol, alubia'.) m. Planta del género _Phaseolus, _y su semilla comestible [DRAE: Fréjol, judía.
*Fríjol bayo.* m. Variedad de fríjol de semilla ancha, una de las más comunes en la República Mexicana.*Fríjol blanco*. m. Variedad de fríjol cultivada principalmente en el sureste de la República Mexicana; Su semilla es blanca.
*Fríjol canario.* m. Variedad de fríjol de semilla pequeña y amarilla.*Fríjol negro.* m. Una de las variedades de fríjol más comunes en la República Mexicana. La planta es baja y la semilla obscura.*Fríjol pinto.* Variedad de fríjol de semilla de dos o más colores.*Frijoles. *m. pl. Comida, alimento.*Frijoles charros *o *a la charra.* Loc. Frijoles de la olla y su caldo, con jitomate, cebolla, cilantro y chile picados. *Frijoles de la olla, *o *frijoles de olla.* Frijoles que han hervido en agua con cebolla y un poco de aceite (se comen con su caldo.
Frijoles refritos. Frijoles de la olla escurridos, molidos (o machacados) y fritos con manteca y cebolla; se sirven espolvoreados con queso rallado.


----------



## Jaén

loladamore said:


> Tengo entendido que son *fríjoles* (con acento) en Colombia. Yo me hago bolas con las leguminosas y me han regañado en México por decir 'frijoles' a las habas o a las alubias. Pero si les digo *fabaceas* no me entienden...


No, Lola, en México seguramente nadie te va a entender si pides 'fabáceas'!! Y ahora que lo dices, es verdad, una vez escuché a una persona de Colombia llamarles 'fríjoles', con acento.

Ahora, como Rowe_delin nos explica a todos, seguramente ya no tendrás problemas con los frijoles, y menos aún para comerlos, si te gustan, *¡*claro!
*¡*Unos frijoles (o fríjoles) charros! Mmmmmm *¡*qué ricos!

*¿*Por allá les llaman así, 'fríjoles'? Yo en México nunca escuché a nadie llamarles de esa forma, siempre sin acento. *¡*Muchas gracias por la explicación!

Y continúo con la curiosidad, ¿en dónde les llaman 'fréjol'?

Alberto.


----------



## pickypuck

Bueno, frijón es un término regional. Si se consulta el DRAE veréis que pone And y Ext (Andalucía y Extremadura), fréjol. La verdad es que me veo gratamente sorprendido por esta inclusión ya que en el DRAE muchas palabras que se utilizan por estos lares en el día a día no vienen. 
Los términos "estándar" por así llamarlos son judías, como apuntaba Jellby, o bien alubias. El término estándar para fridiño (portugués feijão-fradinho) es (creo) judía pinta. 

Otros términos que me vienen ahora a la cabeza es albilla (portugués ervilha, guisante), fechadura (portugués fechadura, cerradura), experimentar (portugués experimentar, intentar), etc. Pero esto sería ya otro hilo  

¡Olé!


----------



## pejeman

rowe_delin said:


> *Soy de México y la palabra fríjol si lleva acento, y frijoles se usa para referirse a comida exclusivamente. Esto es lo que encontré en un diccionario mexicano.*
> *Espero te sirva de algo. *
> *Fríjol.* (Del latín _phaseolus, _diminutivo de _phaselus, _del griego _pháse-los _'fríjol, alubia'.) m. Planta del género _Phaseolus, _y su semilla comestible [DRAE: Fréjol, judía.
> 
> *Fríjol bayo.* m. Variedad de fríjol de semilla ancha, una de las más comunes en la República Mexicana.
> 
> *Fríjol blanco*. m. Variedad de fríjol cultivada principalmente en el sureste de la República Mexicana; Su semilla es blanca.
> 
> *Fríjol canario.* m. Variedad de fríjol de semilla pequeña y amarilla.
> 
> *Fríjol negro.* m. Una de las variedades de fríjol más comunes en la República Mexicana. La planta es baja y la semilla obscura.
> 
> *Fríjol pinto.* Variedad de fríjol de semilla de dos o más colores.
> 
> *Frijoles. *m. pl. Comida, alimento.
> 
> *Frijoles charros *o *a la charra.* Loc. Frijoles de la olla y su caldo, con jitomate, cebolla, cilantro y chile picados.
> 
> *Frijoles de la olla, *o *frijoles de olla.* Frijoles que han hervido en agua con cebolla y un poco de aceite (se comen con su caldo.
> 
> *Frijoles refritos.* Frijoles de la olla escurridos, molidos (o machacados) y fritos con manteca y cebolla; se sirven espolvoreados con queso rallado


 
¿De cuál hierba habrá fumado el autor de tal diccionario mexicano? En mi vida he escuchado que en México se les diga "fríjoles" a los fri-jo-les, palabra grave, no acentuada gráficamente. ¡Híjoles!

Saludos y buen provecho, cuando se coman unos frijoles negros con epazote y chile serrano o unos bayos refritos o maneados.


----------



## mariposita

Se usa la palabra fréjol en Asturias... Es una judía verde y plana.


----------



## Brenduchis

pejeman said:


> ¿De cuál hierba habrá fumado el autor de tal diccionario mexicano? En mi vida he escuchado que en México se les diga "fríjoles" a los fri-jo-les, palabra grave, no acentuada gráficamente. ¡Híjoles!
> 
> Saludos y buen provecho, cuando se coman unos frijoles negros con epazote y chile serrano o unos bayos refritos o maneados.


 
Es lo mismo que yo me pregunto.

Jamás de los jamases decimos frí-joles con acento en la i... JAMAS jamás, o sea ¿en qué isleta perdida de México se dice así? Y es cierto, es frijoles (grave, sin acento, etc). Ni siquiera tenía idea de que había gente que le ponía acento ... y mucho menos de la existencia de la palabra fréjol...

Siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas


----------



## iksnew

En Cuba se dice únicamente frijol y frijoles, sin acento.


----------



## Yeu

Yo en México no he escuchado que le digan fríjoles con acento... en Chile al frijol se le dice "poroto" y por cierto piensan que los mexicanos solo comemos frijoles negros, yo le explico que siendo del norte los he comido como 2 veces solamente porque no me gustan (aun siendo mi mamá de Veracruz), mil veces mis frijoles bayos o pintos, ya se me antojaron una frijoles cerdos de Sonora.

Saludos.


----------



## indigoio

Igual yo, únicamente conozco el _frijol_. Jamás había oído las otras versiones. *¡*Qué raras!


----------



## miyax

mariposita said:


> Se usa la palabra fréjol en Asturias... Es una judía verde y plana.


 
En Asturias se usa "fréjol" , con e, llana, para las judías verdes, normalmente planas. De hecho la palabra "judía" no se emplea para ningún tipo de fabácea, al menos en el uso coloquial de la gente del lugar.


----------



## UNMSM

Ni frijol, ni fríjol, ni fréjol...

En el Perú, o por lo menos en gran parte del país, se dice *frejol*.Asì es, palabra aguda. Al parecer se tomó la acentuación de México y Centro América y la escritura de Andalucía y Asturias...


----------



## BETOREYES

Los abuelos antioqueños comían frijoles al almuerzo, al desayuno y también a la comida. Comían los lunes, los martes, los miércoles, los jueves, los viernes y los sábados. Los domingos comían sancocho.

Eran arrieros y colonizadores, y tenían que cargar un alimento poco perecedero. De ahí viene el principal ingrediente de la Bandeja Paisa (los frijoles/frisoles).

No me resulta extraño entonces, que de tanto comerlos, los llamaran de diferentes maneras: frijoles, fríjoles y frisoles.

Frijoles y fríjoles son aceptados en la actualidad por la norma culta colombiana (o al menos antioqueña).

¡Eh Ave María pues!


----------



## UNMSM

tatius said:


> UNMSM, ¿en Perú soléis decir "frejoles"?



Así es Tatius, en Perú decimos frejol (palabra aguda) cuando nos referimos

a este alimento que al parecer le encanta a mucha gente por lo generoso 

que es..


----------



## Rosa-Ai

xD *P*ues sí he escuchado a gente que le dicen fríjoles, pero comúnmente aquí en México, o por lómenos lo menos en donde yo vivo, le llamamos 'frijol' o 'frijoles' siendo una palabra aguda en el primer caso y grave en el segundo. También es muy interesante saber los gustos de los demás, por cierto, esto se esta convirtiendo en un 'fuera del tema', pero como le decimos acá, en un off-topic xD. Como soy nueva en este foro no se muy bien la actitud de este. 

¡¡Vivan los frijoles charros!!


----------



## mirx

Jaén said:


> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> Después de preguntar a todos ustesdes sobre el uso de la palabra '*chofer*' o '*chófer*' en otros países (ver aquí), surgió otra palabra que también se escribe con acento y sin acento, según el DRAE, que es '*frijol*' o '*fríjol*'.Lo curioso, es que si buscamos 'fríjol' en el dicionario, te manda a ver '*fréjol*'  La pregunta es: ¿dónde se usa cada una de ellas?
> 
> Tú qué comes, *frijol*, *fríjol*, *fréjol*, o hasta *'frijon'*, como *Pickypuck* gentilmente escribió en aquel otro hilo?
> 
> Saludos!


 
Todas las formas son correctas, pero a mi punto de vista "frèjol" es arcàico, nunca he escuchado a nadie llamarlo asì, ni tampoco frìjol, en Mèxico todos decimos frijoles, regularmente no hacemos distinciòn en variedades.


----------



## Jaén

mirx said:


> en Mèxico todos decimos frijoles, regularmente no hacemos distinciòn en variedades.


Tienes razón, siempre le llamamos en plural ("frijoles con arroz"), pero mi pregunta original era con relación al nombre de la semilla.


----------



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!
Sé que en España se utilizan las palabras “alubia” o “judía”, que son sinónimas. Me gustaría saber cuáles son los términos que se utilizan en los otros países de América Latina. (Por ejemplo, sé que en México se dice “frijoles”).

Muchas gracias!


----------



## cristina friz

En Chile son "porotos"


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México hay alubias blancas, grandes y chicas. Yo conocí a una señora que le llamaba a las grandes..."patoles" creo que ella era de Durango, la verdad es que nunca he vuelto a escuchar el término.

Aunque podemos llamarles frijoles blancos también les llamamos alubias, al menos en la bolsa en que las envasan así dice.

Frijol es un término más usado para el pinto, el bayo o el negro.

¡Ojo!, es frijoles no fríjoles o fréjoles como en otros países.


----------



## BETOREYES

Janis Joplin said:


> ¡Ojo!, es frijoles no fríjoles o fréjoles como en otros países.


 
Y no te olvides de frejoles y frisoles.


----------



## irene.acler

Perdonad, pero qué son los frejoles y frisoles?


----------



## BETOREYES

irene.acler said:


> Perdonad, pero qué son los frejoles y frisoles?


 
Son todos judías:


> *fréjol**.*(Del lat. _faseŏlus,_ y este del gr. φάσηλος, infl. por el mozár. _brísol, gríjol_, guisante).*1.* m. *judía* (ǁ planta papilionácea).*2.* m. Fruto y semilla de esta planta.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> *frejol**.**1.* m._ Ext._ *fréjol.*_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> *frísol**.*(Cf. _fréjol_).*1.* m. *judía.*
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## irene.acler

Ah vale, muchas gracias!


----------



## yserien

No olvidemos el término español haba, que desde el punto de vista de un botánico (digo yo) equipararía  con el resto de las aquí citadas : porotos,judias, alubias. Y arrimando el ascua a mi sardina incluyo la faba asturiana que aunque etimologicamente es haba por sus cualidades ha de considerarse como la reina de todas ; el fruto es la "fabada".-Buen provecho !


----------



## Casusa

del familia de las vainas yo conozco:
habas, arvejas, porotos (frijoles), garbanzos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Cincuenta y cuatro maneras de decir judía:* chícharo**, alubia, **habichuela**, **caraota, **faba**, **caraota, **faba**, **faséolo**, **fásol**, **fisán**, **frísol**, **frisuelo*, *poroto**.

*Y esto sin contar las variedades regionales. ¿Me he dejado alguna?


----------



## Janis Joplin

lazarus1907 said:


> Cincuenta y cuatro maneras de decir judía:* chícharo**, alubia, **habichuela**, **caraota, **faba**, **caraota, **faba**, **faséolo**, **fásol**, **fisán**, **frísol**, **frisuelo*, *poroto**.*
> 
> Y esto sin contar las variedades regionales. ¿Me he dejado alguna?


 
Acá los chícharos son los verdes (guisantes), se comen frescos cuando son secos pues les llamamos chícharos secos, ¡jajá!

Donde yo vivo es muy popular el frijol pinto.  Tengo entendido que en Veracruz por ejemplo es popular el frijol negro como el de Cuba.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Estamos hablando de leguminosas o legumbres, para ser botánicamente exactos.

Por acá, a los frijoles les decimos porotos, 
al cacahuate le decimos maní, 
a los guisantes, arvejas,
a la soja, idem (o sea soja, no ídem);
¡a las lentejas las comes o las dejas!
los lupinos son eso mismo;
al garbanzo, garbanzo;
a las habas, habas aunque lamentablemente no tenemos fabas (¡oh fabada, delicia de delicias!) 
Las arvejas son arvejas y no alverjas.


----------



## indigoio

irene.acler said:


> (Por ejemplo, sé que en México se dice “frijoles”).


Hola Irene!

Sí, acá los llamamos frijoles y todo lo demás que ya han mencionado. 


Un saludo
Índigo


----------



## Jellby

Como ya se ha mencionado alguna vez, en Extremadura, al menos en la zona fronteriza con Portugal, tenemos también los "fridiños" (una especie de judía pinta pequeña, aquí la llaman "alubia carilla") y a los guisantes también se les llama "alvillas/albillas" (?).


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a todos! Qué interesante es ver còmo una palabra se puede nombrar de muy distintas maneras segùn el paìs de referencia! Gracias otra vez!


----------



## zumac

lazarus1907 said:


> Cincuenta y cuatro maneras de decir judía:* chícharo**, alubia, **habichuela**, **caraota, **faba**, **caraota, **faba**, **faséolo**, **fásol**, **fisán**, **frísol**, **frisuelo*, *poroto**.*
> 
> Y esto sin contar las variedades regionales. ¿Me he dejado alguna?


Sí, en Santander, Cantabria, le dicen a unas alubias blancas, "caricos". Son un poco más pequeñas que las que ponen los Asturianos en la fabada.

La palabra "habichuela" solo la he oido entre los portorriqueños, siendo una especie negra. "Arroz con habichuelas, chico."

Perdón, pero aparece "faba" dos veces en la lista. ¿Una de ellas no será "haba"?

Saludos.


----------



## belén

zumac said:


> Sí, en Santander, Cantabria, le dicen a unas alubias blancas, "caricos". Son un poco más pequeñas que las que ponen los Asturianos en la fabada.
> 
> La palabra "habichuela" solo la he oido entre los portorriqueños, siendo una especie negra. "Arroz con habichuelas, chico."
> 
> Perdón, pero aparece "faba" dos veces en la lista. ¿Una de ellas no será "haba"?
> 
> Saludos.



En España también se usa "habichuela".
Como no soy muy fanática de las habas, la verdad es que no te puedo describir exactamente que tipo de legumbre es.

Saludos,
Be


----------



## amikama

Según Wikipedia:


> Los *frijoles*, *frejoles*, *judías*, *porotos*, *chingadillas*, *granos*, *pochas*, *fabas*, *chícharos*, *caraotas*, *alubias* o *habichuelas* son las semillas comestibles de la familia _Fabáceae_. [...]


Una preguntita, quizá sea boba: ¿Por qué esa planta tiene tantos nombres?
Otra pregunta, menos boba: ¿Cuál de esos nombres es el más común?


----------



## Calambur

En la Argentina los llamamos porotos (y a veces alubias, que es una variedad de porotos).
Por lo que sé, según los lugares los llaman de un modo u otro. Así que deberás esperar otras respuestas.
En cuanto a por qué tiene tantos nombres, no sé.


----------



## Argónida

zumac said:


> La palabra "habichuela" solo la he oido entre los portorriqueños, siendo una especie negra. "Arroz con habichuelas, chico."


 
Por aquí habichuelas es el nombre habitual para lo que en otras partes se llama judías. A las judías verdes también las llamamos de manera habitual habichuelas verdes. Las habas son las habas. Y los chícharos en algunas zonas son los guisantes y en otras las judías o habichuelas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Casares en su Diccionario Ideológico da los siguientes términos (he añadido alguno más que conozco o de otras fuentes):

Alubia, judía, judío, judión, judihuela, habichuela, haba, faba, caráota, fréjol, fríjol y frijol, frisol, frijón, fisán, frisuelo, faséolo, fásol, calamaco, judía de careta, carica (en Santander es masculino: carico), caragilate, poroto, pallar, ayocote, riñones de conejo, judía verde,  bajoca, leca, caparrón, huairuro, mongo.

Supongo que habrá muchas más, pues las variedades del phaseolus uulgaris son casi infinitas e ubicuas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aprovecharé ahora para añadir un dato que explica la multiplicidad de términos y variantes botánicas de esta legumbre en la Península Ibérica: según los arqueobotánicos es muy posible que esta planta fuese domesticada en el Neolítico por primera vez aquí en la península y de ahí su variedad, propia de su carácter autóctono. Algo parecido a lo que pasa con la patata en Perú.


----------



## Birke

Hola a todos

Donde yo aprendí a hablar (zona limítrofe entre La Mancha, Murcia y Alicante), el nombre que más se usa es "habichuela" si se habla de las secas. Si son de esas pequeñitas con la pinta negra, se les dice "caricas".
A lo que ahora se suele llamar "judías verdes" le hemos dicho siempre "bajocas".

Los lupinos son para nosotros tramuzos o altramuces.
Y a los guisantes, les decimos "présoles".


----------



## amikama

XiaoRoel said:


> Alubia, judía, judío, judión, judihuela, habichuela, haba, faba, caráota, fréjol, fríjol y frijol, frisol, frijón, fisán, frisuelo, faséolo, fásol, calamaco, judía de careta, carica (en Santander es masculino: carico), caragilate, poroto, pallar, ayocote, riñones de conejo, judía verde,  bajoca, leca, caparrón, huairuro, mongo.


Gracias, pero eso no me sirve con mi pregunta inicial: ¿*por qué* tantos nombres? Me intriga porque no he visto tantos nombres para una cosa, ni en español ni en mi lengua materna (hebreo).


----------



## ManPaisa

Son nombres que vienen de distintas regiones de España y para variedades distintas (a veces sólo ligeramente diferentes). La antigüedad del cultivo que menciona Xiao seguramente dio lugar a la creación de nombres diferentes en cada lugar.

Esas denominaciones llegaron de forma más o menos 'desordenada' a América, al depender del origen de los colonizadores españoles y de las variedades que se cultivaron en cada país.

A duras penas nos entendemos en este asunto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí hay diferencias:

Frijol (hay negro, pinto, bayo, peruano).
Alubia (como el frijol, pero mucho más grande).
Chícharo 
Haba

Judía, judío, judión, judihuela, faba, caráota, fréjol, fríjol, frisol, frijón, fisán, frisuelo, faséolo, fásol, calamaco, carica, caragilate, poroto, pallar, ayocote, riñones de conejo, bajoca, leca, caparrón, huairuro y mongo nunca las he visto usadas en México.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí hay diferencias:

Frijol (hay negro, pinto, bayo, peruano).
Alubia (como el frijol, pero mucho más grande).
Chícharo 
Haba

Judía, judío, judión, judihuela, faba, caráota, fréjol, fríjol, frisol, frijón, fisán, frisuelo, faséolo, fásol, calamaco, carica, caragilate, poroto, pallar, ayocote, riñones de conejo, bajoca, leca, caparrón, huairuro y mongo nunca las he visto usadas en México.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ToñoTorreón said:


> Judía, judío, judión, judihuela, faba, caráota, fréjol, fríjol, frisol, frijón, fisán, frisuelo, faséolo, fásol, calamaco, carica, caragilate, poroto, pallar, ayocote, riñones de conejo, bajoca, leca, caparrón, huairuro y mongo nunca las he visto usadas en México.


Toño, debes de haber quedado agotado luego de escribir todos esos posibles nombres . Por difícil que sea de creer, te falta por lo menos uno:

chaucha
*1.     * f._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Judía verde.

Parece que la lista de nombres es realmente enorme, debe de ser un caso único. Si alguna vez escuchas a alguien cantar "vayan pelando las chauchas", no vas a tener duda alguna: esa persona es uruguaya (es un canto de murga muy tradicional de estos pagos). 

Saludos


----------



## steffito

Muy interesante todo esto! Y sabe alguien qué son las judías secas, tiene algo en común con la judía ?


----------



## ManPaisa

steffito said:


> Muy interesante todo esto! Y sabe alguien qué son las judías secas, tiene algo en común con la judía ?



Son la misma cosa.  Las secas se han puesto a secar, para que duren más.


----------



## 0scar

Las alubias son un tipo de poroto y las habas no son porotos.
La chaucha es una vaina que se come.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí no se usa el términos 'judías', las *alubias* son una *variedad de porotos*, de tamaño mediano; luego hay otros, los pallares, que son enormes; y otros, llamados 'de manteca'. 



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> "vayan pelando las chauchas", no vas a tener duda alguna: esa persona es uruguaya (es un canto de murga muy tradicional de estos pagos).


"pelar la chaucha" es una expresión conocida por aquí, de sentido pícaro.


----------



## the big peter

*P*ues yo solo los conozco por frijoles... así no más... sean cuales sean, negros, colorados, ballos, blancos o los llamados frijoles mantequilla, solo así, frijoles, sin acento.


----------



## merquiades

Los colombianos (al menos los de Bogotá) dicen fríjoles con tilde y se me pegó... En España hay cantidad de palabras... judía, alubia, mongete, haba, habichuela, faba, fréjol, frésol, frijoles también en alguna parte. Pero no he visto porotos. Muchas son palabras regionales, seguro que hay alguna más. Judía más para el norte, aluvia más para el sur, creo... En principio, creo que cada tipo de (frijol, judía) lleva un nombre distinto, los de color blanco, rojo, negro, verde.. Creía que las aluvias eran blancas pero luego vi en un restaurante judías blancas... No sé de verdad porque no los suelo comer nunca ni siquiera en sopas. ¿Un par de preguntas para los mexicanos? ¿También dicen en México frijoles verdes?


----------



## curlyboy20

Por acá se dice "frejol" con la fuerza de voz en "jol".


----------



## mirx

merquiades said:


> ¿Un par de preguntas para los mexicanos? ¿También dicen en México frijoles verdes?


 
No.

Y sí, cada frijol tiene un nombre propio dependiendo de su clase pero nadie los llama así, con excepción de los agricultores e ingenieros y eso por razones técnicas.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora decimos chícharos a lo que según yo en España dicen guisantes. A las judías verdes led decimos ejotes del nauatl exotl.


*chícharo.*

  (Del mozár. _číčar[o],_ y este del lat. _cicĕra_).

*1. *m. Guisante, garbanzo, judía.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
En el libro "Los 1001 años de la lengua española" por Antonio Alatorre, él dice que "la palabra chícharo es tan típicamente mozárabe, que hasta la fecha no se usa en la mitad norte de España" Alatorre, página 109. 



Me pregunto, ¿en qué partes de España o en qué otras partes del mundo se usa la palabra chícharo?


Saludos y gracias


----------



## steffito

Muchas gracias ManPaisa, te lo agradecería también si me explicas qué son las judías tiernas! 
 Saludos de Bulgaria a todos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Me parece que las judías tiernas son los ejotes.
Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Toño es el único que ha incluido en su listado la palabra que se usa en mi familia (_frijones_), que es la alubia/judía blanca grande. Luego también se usan algunas otras palabras, pero son ya diferentes.


----------



## duranguense

mirx said:


> No.
> 
> Y sí, cada frijol tiene un nombre propio dependiendo de su clase pero nadie los llama así, con excepción de los agricultores e ingenieros y eso por razones técnicas.




En el Norte de Mexico, Durango y Sinaloa Zacatecas y otros estados, se llaman "EJOTES" a los green beans...


----------



## carlosch

iksnew said:


> En Cuba se dice únicamente frijol y frijoles, sin acento.



En Puerto Rico se le dice *frijol* también sin acento pero solamente a las de color negro, a las otras (rosadas, rojas, verdes y blancas) se les llama *habichuelas*. 
también existen los *gandules* que son color marrón claro y son parte de un plato muy típico navideño cuando se preparan con arroz.


----------



## Baduzzi

*Hola.*
*Yo  conozco  frijol  y  frijoles ( sin acento ) y  poroto.*
*Para  mi  todos  son  muy  exquisitos.*
*Abrazos*


----------



## Gris

Chícharos se dicen también en algunas partes de Andalucía, al menos en partes de la provincias de Córdoba y Sevilla.


----------



## Gris

Lucia Adamoli said:


> Estamos hablando de leguminosas o legumbres, para ser botánicamente exactos.
> 
> Por acá, a los frijoles les decimos porotos,
> al cacahuate le decimos maní,
> a los guisantes, arvejas,
> a la soja, idem (o sea soja, no ídem);
> ¡a las lentejas las comes o las dejas!
> los lupinos son eso mismo;
> al garbanzo, garbanzo;
> a las habas, habas aunque lamentablemente no tenemos fabas (¡oh fabada, delicia de delicias!)
> Las arvejas son arvejas y no alverjas.



Y a las judías verdes: chauchas


----------



## XiaoRoel

Las *alubias*, las *habas* y los *porotos* son la misma cosa (con sus variedades, _pintas, blancas, negras o frijoles, caricos_, etc.).
Las *chauchas* son lo que en España llamamos *judías verdes*, cuyo fruto seco y desenvainado y seco es lo que llamamos _poroto, haba, alubia, frijol_.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Las *alubias*, las *habas* y los *porotos* son la misma cosa (con sus variedades, _pintas, blancas, negras o frijoles, caricos_, etc.).
> Las *chauchas* son lo que en España llamamos *judías verdes*, cuyo fruto seco y desenvainado y seco es lo que llamamos _poroto, haba, alubia, frijol_.


 
Por aquí las alubias y las habas no son lo mismo.

Las alubias son así, blancas, pintas, del riñón, planchadas, judiones, negras, etc. Cuando todavía están frescas (en verano) se llaman "pochas", pero se consumen generalmente una vez secas, en consistentes potajes. La planta es como una enredadera que se mantiene en alto con ayuda de unas cañas.

Las habas, así. Al contrario que las anteriores, el mayor consumo se hace en fresco, en primavera. Su planta no alcanza más de un metro y no necesita soporte. 

En algunos sitios llaman "fabes" a las alubias.


----------



## Peón

XiaoRoel said:


> Las *alubias*, las *habas* y los *porotos* son la misma cosa (con sus variedades, _pintas, blancas, negras o frijoles, caricos_, etc.).
> Las *chauchas* son lo que en España llamamos *judías verdes*, cuyo fruto seco y desenvainado y seco es lo que llamamos _poroto, haba, alubia, frijol_.


 
Alubias, habas y porotos no son la misma cosa en la Argentina.

A la *alubias*, a decir verdad, *no las conocemos* (por lo menos con ese nombre).

Los* poroto*s son siempre blancos (aunque ahora, con la moda de nuestros primos brasileños, también los hay negros, a los que poca genta ha visto).

A las *habas* todos las recordamos pero hace rato emigraron (a España?, a Italia?) y las pocas que quedaron en el país son inhallables.

*Chauchas* hay y muchas, pero felizmente nadie, pero nadie, se atrevería a llamarlas "judías"!!, (ni verdes ni de ningún color). Sus  frutos son llamados pura y simplemente *arvejas.*

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Argentina, especificamente Salta, es el primer exportador mundial de porotos alubia.
Otro poroto que siempre hubo es el tipo pallar y el colorado.
El blanco se llama poroto manteca.


----------



## Peón

Es cierto Oscar, como norteño no lo desconozco, pero nadie en las ferias pide "alubias" , a eso me refería, y a lo que en general usa la gente en sus compras.
Saludos


----------



## Gris

Lo que en España son genéricamente alubias, en Argentina son genericamente porotos. Y luego ya están todas sus variedades.


----------



## chics

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí las alubias y las habas no son lo mismo.
> 
> Las alubias son así, blancas, pintas, del riñón, planchadas, judiones, negras, etc. Se consumen generalmente una vez secas, en consistentes potajes. La planta es como una enredadera que se mantiene en alto con ayuda de unas cañas.
> 
> Las habas, así y así. Al contrario que las anteriores, el mayor consumo se hace en fresco, en primavera. Su planta no alcanza más de un metro y no necesita soporte.
> 
> En algunos sitios llaman "fabes" a las alubias.


En Cataluña igual. La alubias se llaman también judías, y para distinguirlas de las verdes, si hace falta, las llamamos judías blancas (aquí las comemos pequeñitas y de color blanco) o judías secas. Las de la variedad _del ganxet_ ("del ganchito", por su forma) son pequeñitas y muy apreciadas aquí.

La habas (en catalán son "faves") aquí son también lo que dice Pinarium. A veces las comemos tiernas, es decir un poco más pequeñas, verdes y no secas, y se llaman "habas tiernas" o más frecuentemente "habitas (tiernas)".


----------



## hotu

En Chile, usamos porotos, las palabras judías o frijoles casi no se usan, sólo las conocen las personas que han viajado a otros países o que trabajan en áreas relacionadas con el lenguaje.


----------



## elipicayo

Alguien preguntó porqué tantos nombres para un alimento tan común y simple. Yo pienso que la respuesta radica en las distintas descendencias nativas oriundas a cada país. La población indígena conocía esas legumbres con anterioridad a la colonización española y las llamaban a su manera. En muchos países que los españoles no ocuparon completamente la nomenclatura nativa se quedó implementada durante el crecimiento de esos países. 

En muchos países latinos se hablan muchos dialectos e idiomas que no tienen relación alguna con el español. Lo que pienso es que se deben diferenciar aquellos términos que no pertenecen en realidad al idioma español.

Elip


----------



## jorgema

Pues creo que casi todos los términos que aparecen en el título del hilo son voces de origen español, con la excepción de "poroto" que es de origen quechua.
En alguna parte se mencionó "ejote" que imagino que es voz nahua. Es lo que en mi país llamamos "vainitas".


----------



## Boricua en México

"Habichuelas" en Puerto Rico son todas las fabaceas menos la especie pequeña blanca que tiene el punto obscuro bien notorio. Se usa el término de forma similar a como se usa "judias" en España o "frijoles" en México. 

Pero claro que si vas a un restaurante cubano te pides las habichelas negras diciendo frijoles negros, y en el restaurante mexicano te pides frijoles refritos, o porotos en el argentino. 

"Habichuela" es de origen mozárabe, fabichela. - De "etimología" de la página de terra.es. 

Un boricua.


----------

